# Ferret raw food recommendations



## anniegillian (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi there,

I’m adopting my first 2 ferrets soon. I’m keen to raw feed them as I appreciate the benefits from it. Can someone please recommend a raw food supplier and products for ferrets? I’m not looking to make it myself so premade is preferred.

thanks!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I am a first time ferret owner - got my boys in August- and I feed 100% raw

I get it online from Raw Pet Supplies

https://www.rawpetsupplies.co.uk/shop/Shop-by-Pet-c33921452

You can shop by pet, and the ferret mixes are tailored to the 80/10/10 ratio. Delivery is next day and they're very helpful

I buy a range of different proteins and feed a variety each day. It's been far easier than I thought thus far


----------

